# Database Discussions > MDX and Analysis Services >  MDX Distinct count of Model&Color in Year Dimenson

## cemuney

Hi everyone.
suppose that i have 3 dimensions as.

ProductModel and Color
and SalesFact table.

i want to find the distinct count of ProductModel+Color.
i mean.
Year/ProductModel/Color/Sales
--------------- 
2006/010101 /White /1.0
2006/010101 /Black /2.0
2007/010101 /White /1.0

2006/010102 /White /1.0

2007/010102 /Black /3.0
2007/010103 /White /2.0

i am trying to add CalculatedMember in AS2000. 
i can easily count ProductModel with.
member formula...

filter(descendants([ProductModel ],[ProductModel ].[Model Id]),[Measures].[Sales]<>0).count)


and i can get. By year and Model
2006 - 010101 - 2
2007 - 010101 - 1
2006 - 010102 - 1
2007 - 010102 - 1
2007 - 010103 - 1

But i want to get distinct count of ProductModel+Color by Year Dimension
i mean.
i want see.
Year/ ModelCount/Model+colorCount

2006 - 2 - 3 
2007 - 3 - 3

it means 
2006 - 2(010101&010102) - 3 (010101White&010101Black&010102White)
2007 - 3(010101&010102&010103) - 3 (010101White&010102Black&010103White)
i hope someone understand my question..

----------

